# OBS reconoce audio pero no sale en stream



## demariaivo (Oct 20, 2020)

Buenos dias, tengo un problema que hace varios días trato de solucionar y no doy con la tecla, tratare de ser lo mas grafico posible para ver si alguien puede ayudarme de una vez por todas. 
------------------------------------------------------------
*El problema: *Reproduzco videos de youtube o de una pagina web y en el directo no sale el audio de ese video, también me pasa si uso Spotify. Dentro de las *FUENTES *tengo seleccionada el Mic, Capturar ventana y Audio de escritorio. Si bien me figura que el OBS reconoce el audio del escritorio (ver imagen 1) a la hora de hacer el directo en Twitch solo se escucha mi voz! no sale lo que yo escucho en la PC. 




_Imagen1_

*Cosas a tener en cuenta: *Yo realice la configuración (ver imagen2) para que el audio del escritorio vaya al canal 1 y el audio del mic al canal 2, así a la hora de grabar puedo separar los audios y poner otra música al editar el video. 



_ Imagen 2_

*Configuraciones
Audio del escritorio*: Auriculares (Realtek Audio)
*Mic/Aux*: Micrófono conectado por USB

**Coincide con la configuración de sonido que tengo en Windows**
------------------------------------------------------------

*Que es lo que busco: *Mi intención es usar OBS para transmitir por Twitch, al mismo tiempo grabar partes del directo con la opción que da OBS para luego editar y subir algunas cosas a YouTube. Mi voz sale perfecta pero no la musica que pongo de fondo. 

Alguien sabe que puede estar mal?


----------



## curbin2 (Dec 11, 2020)

I Have same problem


----------



## Solrack7 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola yo tuve el mismo problema y ya lo tengo arreglado

Al parecer es un Bug, vi alguien que dijo:
el micrófono estaba en la pista 2 y la cambie a la pista 1 por si resulta que solo grababa una pista, hice un video de prueba y sorpresa, Funcionó. Así que volví a cambiar el micrófono de la pista 1 a la 2 (la posición original) y seguía funcionando

Lo primero que hice fue activar la monitorización y después hice un video de prueba a ver si se arregló ( no lo hizo)
Lo segundo fue cambiar el lugar de las pistas.


Yo lo puse a prueba y solo funciono cuando lo regrese a la pista 1, pero despues de grabar en la pista 1, lo intente en otra pista, y ya funciona bien!


----------



## kazar1965 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mi problema es otro, tengo todo configurado bien, pongo de fuente VLC emito y se ve perfecto y se escucha perfecto, el problema es que acabo de un rato se sigue viendo pero el sonido se corta, no se escucha nada. El servidor web es nginx y todo va bien pero me pasa eso, quisiera si alguien puede solucionar ese error e cambiado de todo y me hace lo mismo. Es que pongo lo que quiero de mi deco y si estoy fuera lo veo por el movil.


----------



## Guirod (Sep 14, 2021)

Buenas,
¿alguien pudo solucionar el problema?
Me pasa lo mismo, tengo la capturadora en la pista 1 y el micro en la 2. La PS4 se escucha bien, sin embargo a mi no se me esucha.
El Mezclador de audio recoge el sonido y en la grabación se me escucha, pero en el stream no :(


----------

